# Mathews or Hoyt? Convince me which bow I should get



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

The best bow is the one you feel comfortable with, feel confident in, has an easy draw cycle and a solid back wall. For me, it might be a Hoyt. For you, it might be a matthews. We are all different. Go shoot a lot of bows and decide for yourself which one you like.


----------



## johnconnor200 (Nov 13, 2020)

mscott327 said:


> The best bow is the one you feel comfortable with, feel confident in, has an easy draw cycle and a solid back wall. For me, it might be a Hoyt. For you, it might be a matthews. We are all different. Go shoot a lot of bows and decide for yourself which one you like.


I get that, I just dont have the luxury of testing out multiple target bows in my location. I wanted to hear from you guys who have tested which bows have the most solid back wall etc etc


----------



## Ropewrangler (Nov 12, 2020)

Mathews...free hat...enough said


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

They're very different bows and quite hard to compare meaningfully without the important reality check and judge (you).

As for solidity of back wall, I have found the slight give on the TRX40's back wall compared to the most solid cable walls out there makes it a bit more forgiving for me. The Invicta SVX is a good deal quicker than the any of the TRXs it seems. I shoot a TRX40. The thing is a boat anchor, but the pin is so very stable and it seems very forgiving. It's slow, so I shoot a lighter arrow for 3D. I tried the 75% mods and could draw more and get a 11fps more speed, but went back to the 70V because I am more accurate. That's all that matters to me. I seem to do better with more holding weight and more mass in general. Both the TRXs and Invicta have options for holding weight, but with the Mathews you have more flexibility with 70V, 75 and 80% mods available. No cam changes needed.

I don't think you can go wrong really. If you can't try, just buy and make it work for you as best you can. Their competition winning capability is not in question for either bow. I am confident I would be shooting pretty well the same with an Invicta, because the truth is you can get used to pretty well anything and the scores aren't gonna change much, if at all.

At least in the UK, a TRX is also much less expensive. I baulk at paying Hoyt prices and see no reason to do so. YMMV.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Find somewhere that you can shoot both and see what feels right for you. They are both great companies that make incredible bows. I like the TRX series personally but that really doesn't matter to someone that it doesn't feel right to.


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

Ropewrangler said:


> Mathews...free hat...enough said


lol, my Hoyt came with one too!


----------



## Nick72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Just to muddy the water further Elite have made great progress recently.

The Elite Rezult is at the top of my list right now.

38 ATA target bow, 7.25 Brace Height. Draw Length adjustable from 24 to 31 inches (no mod change required), both cable stop and limb stop adjustment means left-off from 70% to 90%, make the backwall feel how you want.

SET technology to adjust limbs means paper and bareshaft tuning can be done in minutes, and without a press.

Just saying


----------



## johnconnor200 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nick72 said:


> Just to muddy the water further Elite have made great progress recently.
> 
> The Elite Rezult is at the top of my list right now.
> 
> ...


Can you go into depth on what you mean by adjusting the wall how you want it? Do different let off percentages have different back wall feels to it?


----------



## payntertk31 (Mar 16, 2020)

I just switched from Hoyt to Mathews about a month ago. Honestly both are great bows and shoot well. For me the Mathews just feels better. I'd say if you've been out of archery for a bit, you should try to go to some dealers and shoot each of the big brands. All of the current flagship bows are great, it just comes down to personal preference honestly.


----------



## Nick72 (Aug 14, 2020)

johnconnor200 said:


> Can you go into depth on what you mean by adjusting the wall how you want it? Do different let off percentages have different back wall feels to it?


Yes, changing the let-off is going to effect the feel of the valley and to some extent the back wall, but also with combined cable stop and limb stop you can choose the cable stop to come in early for a softer back wall, for the cable to come in just before the limb for a medium back wall, or the limb to come in at the same time or earlier than the cable for a rock solid back wall.

There's just so many different ways you can set up the Rezult to build the Let-off, valley and backwall that you want.


----------



## ScottATU (Nov 8, 2020)

I've been in the market for a month or so now doing research. I've talked to 9 different pro shops, and none of them recommend Hoyt. According to them, they don't do anything to warrant the higher price tag, and they have spotty CS. Matthews seems to be the most highly recommended, followed by BowTech and Elite. 

I'm sure this is a small sample size, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## HughA (Jul 12, 2020)

No experience with Mathew but Hoyts new flagship was excellent when I shot it at the pro shop


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Where in Deutschland are you located? Do you have a local shop or would you have to travel to one of the bigger shops? It may be worth visiting with them to try them out. No matter what anyone on here will say, we can not give you the same input as you would get shooting a bow from either brand.


----------



## Cbjones21 (Nov 9, 2020)

johnconnor200 said:


> I've been out of the game for some years now but I want to get back into it with hoyt or mathews. I use to shoot the hoyt pro comp elite and the mathews MR7. What brand is better for 3D but also works well with target archery and why? Is the conquest 4 still relevant? and how does the new mathews target bows shoot? alot has changed since I last shot. I'd love to hear it from you guys.


For 3D I shot a Hoyt pro contender and loved it. Unfortunately I don’t have the time like I used to


----------



## Esteen75 (Sep 15, 2020)

Don’t think you can go wrong with either of the two but I can recommend Mathews confidently


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mathews

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

Whichever you shoot better and feels better to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Mathews.... they are better than Hoyt


----------



## tg44 (Jun 10, 2017)

Mathews.


----------



## djhaas (Feb 23, 2016)

For what it's worth I think the Mathews is the best looking bow being made, I love the straight riser.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

johnconnor200 said:


> I've been out of the game for some years now but I want to get back into it with hoyt or mathews. I use to shoot the hoyt pro comp elite and the mathews MR7. What brand is better for 3D but also works well with target archery and why? Is the conquest 4 still relevant? and how does the new mathews target bows shoot? alot has changed since I last shot. I'd love to hear it from you guys.


Get them both. I do and am very happy. I shoot both a Hoyt RX1 and a Mathews TRX 38


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just in case we ever shoot against each other, i think you should get a hoyt. That way i will be sure to win 😁


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm partial to Hoyts but Mathews makes good bows. Hoyts dominate on fit and finish. I prefer SVX cams over anything. The TRX38 is a good shooter and I am sure I would have shot good scores with it but.... my Hoyt put up better scores and held better. I got rid of the Mathews. Honestly, I liked the Halon X Comp better than the TRX. 

If you are comparing the TRX to the X3/GTX softer Hoyt cam, I would prefer the Mathews. If the DCX Hoyt cam, I can not say as I've never owned/shot one. I just know I don't like the soft target cams on previous Hoyt models. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmac54 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mathews.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

The better bow is the one that shoots best for you.

I was sure it would be Mathews or PSE for me.

It was Prime.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I shoot em both. TRX 38 for 3D and indoor. RX-1 for tapping live critters.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Fwiw you're missing two bow companies that make much better bows, elite and bowtech. 

I wouldn't shoot a Mathews or hoyt if it were gifted to me and I used to love Mathews bows. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Daave said:


> Fwiw you're missing two bow companies that make much better bows, elite and bowtech.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot a Mathews or hoyt if it were gifted to me and I used to love Mathews bows.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Although I shoot a Hoyt Invicta, I partially agree with you. ELITE and Bowtech products are really either just as good or better depending on models. Elites new products are absolutely awesome. I'm not by any means "anti" Mathews, but they may be my least favorite out of the big brands. As a whole, I would actually put Elite first, Hoyt second, Bowtech very close to Hoyt almost tied, PSE next, and Mathews last (still nice bows). I wish I knew more about Prime, Martin, Xpedition (new coming products), and Athens. Being these bows have almost no presence down here in Mississippi, I know almost nothing about them. I would like to see these second tier bows show up and show out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## icampbell.22lr (Jan 20, 2021)

I do love a free hat


----------



## undrdg (Aug 12, 2012)

i have a vxr 28 and it is dead in hand. getting 295 fps with x impact arrows with 100 grain fronts.
The only other bow i would recommend shooting is the Revolt x


----------



## Tarsyn (Feb 1, 2021)

Both are great, try em both and pick the one that picks you.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Tell us when you get the Hoyt


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

johnconnor200 said:


> I've been out of the game for some years now but I want to get back into it with hoyt or mathews. I use to shoot the hoyt pro comp elite and the mathews MR7. What brand is better for 3D but also works well with target archery and why? Is the conquest 4 still relevant? and how does the new mathews target bows shoot? alot has changed since I last shot. I'd love to hear it from you guys.





johnconnor200 said:


> I've been out of the game for some years now but I want to get back into it with hoyt or mathews. I use to shoot the hoyt pro comp elite and the mathews MR7. What brand is better for 3D but also works well with target archery and why? Is the conquest 4 still relevant? and how does the new mathews target bows shoot? alot has changed since I last shot. I'd love to hear it from you guys.


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

johnconnor200 said:


> I've been out of the game for some years now but I want to get back into it with hoyt or mathews. I use to shoot the hoyt pro comp elite and the mathews MR7. What brand is better for 3D but also works well with target archery and why? Is the conquest 4 still relevant? and how does the new mathews target bows shoot? alot has changed since I last shot. I'd love to hear it from you guys.


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> I shot the Hoyt Ventum 33 and Mathews V3 several times over a two week period. I bought the Hoyt because of the Smooth Draw, 85% let off, Quietness and lack of post shot hand vibe. Hoyt has a winner on their hands with the binary cam. Comparatively, there is nothing wrong with the Mathews V3 and I’d been proud to own either bow. However, IMO the Hoyt found me. Now, go shoot both brands yourself and let your bow find you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> I shot the Hoyt Ventum 33 and Mathews V3 several times over a two week period. I bought the Hoyt because of the Smooth Draw, 85% let off, Quietness and lack of post shot hand vibe. Hoyt has a winner on their hands with the binary cam. Comparatively, there is nothing wrong with the Mathews V3 and I’d been proud to own either bow. However, IMO the Hoyt found me. Now, go shoot both brands yourself and let your bow find you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

^^^^^ never said that. Ive never even shot a hoyt. 

Not sure what's going on there. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> ^^^^^ never said that. Ive never even shot a hoyt.
> 
> Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk





ruffjason said:


> ^^^^^ never said that. Ive never even shot a hoyt.
> 
> Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

@Bowhunter24400 what r u doin? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> ^^^^^ never said that. Ive never even shot a hoyt.
> 
> Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> ...


----------

